# Recife, the city most modern of Brazil!!!



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*Recife, Brazil's most modern city!!!*

Recife is located in the northeast coast of Brazil, was the only city in Brazil colonised by dutch settlers. All photo credits go to Ap Recife, brazilian forumer in SSC Brazil, based in Recife.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17









18










Edifício Estação do Mar
19








20









Brennand Plaza, será todo revestido de vidros.
21








Príncipe de Marsala
22









Continuando
23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








[/QUOTE]


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*Photo from airplane of the beach*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Recife is absolutely beautiful! Great looking city! I really like the overall layout here, while a lot of the buildings look really good and very modern. Nice vibe here.
Incredible looking coastline! :drool:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

What a beautiful city, all I can say its WOW!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Recife waterfront is just AWESOME. No doubts it has the best Brazilian waterfront skyline , but it really isn't the modernest city in the country. The city is really beautiful and I love most of all building in Boa Viagem. By the way, you should post here some other neighborhood of Recife, the city is much more of this.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing. Just a suggestion, the thread title should change to "Recife, Brazil's most modern city". It's wrong the way it's written. :wink2:


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

speed_demon said:


> Great thread. Thanks for sharing. Just a suggestion, the thread title should change to "Recife, Brazil's most modern city". It's wrong the way it's written. :wink2:


Done!


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*Photos of another part of the city, completely different!!!*


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm dating a girl from Recife, she says it's amazing I'd like to take a trip with her soon. Looks awesome.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful buldings, beautiful beachs, beautiful sky and sun!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

It is a very colorful city!!
Why is this the most modern city in Brasil?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Aecio said:


> It is a very colorful city!!
> Why is this the most modern city in Brasil?


Just a title to get people to see the thread.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*Recife International Airport.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice and also beautiful photos from Recife... kay:


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

Look like Miami.


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*Old Recife*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful. Old Recife and modern Recife blend perfectly together. Love the airport too! Very nice indeed. Must say this city really looks like a great place to live!


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

BRAZIL FTW!!

Nice pics!!


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

wow!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice city! Definitely looks like one of the nicer Brasilian cities!:cheers:


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful city!


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Recife is very nice city!! The airport is so nice too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great!


----------



## vuslat58 (May 25, 2010)

*recife*

gerçekten Güzel şehir, doğası bozulmamış.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like an awesome city! Beautiful beaches and the classic architecture is amazing.


----------



## Snkrod (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW.
Great photos


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

> Recife, the city most modern of Brazil!!!


You mean "the most modern city of Brazil"? hno:hno:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice city


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*recife*

is this city the most dangerous in Brazil?


----------



## silvinho_j (Oct 13, 2008)

This is my city, this is my place. It's amazing! :banana:



Urbandeco said:


> is this city the most dangerous in Brazil?


No, the most dangerous city in Brazil is Maceió.


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

Urbandeco said:


> is this city the most dangerous in Brazil?


No, Rio and Sao Paulo!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is the most very nice, beautiful and safe city in all Brasil


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

O viajante said:


> No, Rio and Sao Paulo!!!


NO THE MOST IS VITÓRIA there are murders everytime


----------

